# Has one svchost.exe that just won't stop growing



## INSTG8R (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah so just that I have one svchost.exe on my laptop that just continues to eat up more and more memory the longer I leave it. sometimes up to 75% of my 4 Gig of ram gets eaten up by this one process. I know the lappy is clean I have run more than a few AV/spyware hunters on it. 

What's going on with this process? Now this is when it's pretty small it can almost hit 200k before I get pissed off and reboot. You can see my RAM usage via Everest but like I said that is nothing compared to what it can reach....


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2011)

right click on it and click go to services. whats highlighted?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2011)

then the extra column will show you the service name


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Wiz! I must dig deeper!

Okay isolated it a little further but still no explanation why it continues to grow


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> right click on it and click go to services. whats highlighted?



what services are highlighted when you do this?


----------



## Maban (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm betting superfetch gone rogue.


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 29, 2011)

This happend to me to, use to have almost 2gb and some mem usage in idle until i pulled one stick of ram out then boot into windows then put the stick back after i turned off the pc and now the mem usage seems like before ~ 1,2 gb in idle.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

DarkOCean said:


> This happend to me to, use to have almost 2gb and some mem usage in idle until i pulled one stick of ram out then boot into windows then put the stick back after i turned off the pc and now the mem usage seems like before ~ 1,2 gb in idle.



I suppose that wouldn't hurt to give it a shot.



Maban said:


> I'm betting superfetch gone rogue.



Also not a bad theory either. I don't have Indexing running or it would be more obvious. The process has to to with Networking as far as I can tell. I did have an HDD shared across my network for my music and pictures so I am thinking that may be the cause. I have unshared the drive and will see if that stops it perhaps.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2011)

are you blind? or are you purposly ignoring me? If you do what i said above it will SHOW you what services are using all the memory. and then you can use msconfig to stop them if they are not needed.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> are you blind? or are you purposly ignoring me? If you do what i said above it will SHOW you what services are using all the memory. and then you can use msconfig to stop them if they are not needed.



My 2nd pic showed what it was connected too. It's Networking. What more details where you after?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2011)

everything, your second picture doesnt show anything. its still in the process tab and simply gave you the path and arguments to svchost.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry Solaris I guess you need to give me a little more of a walkthru for what your after. I guess I didn't get what you meant about higlighted services. It "seems" have to settled down when I took the share of my HDD but I will of course keep an eye on it. But I will happily provide what your after.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2011)

Solaris is correct... that is the easiest way to see what service is using the process

Here is an example of superfetch in full use:
Pic of the process

Pic of the service(s)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Sorry Solaris I guess you need to give me a little more of a walkthru for what your after. I guess I didn't get what you meant about higlighted services. It "seems" have to settled down when I took the share of my HDD but I will of course keep an eye on it. But I will happily provide what your after.



share of your HDD? were people or devices accessing it? I guess if its not really a problem then their isnt mch more to say. Though I was talking about this.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I had a whole HDD shared on my network because it had my Music and Pics on it. 

THIS is what you were after?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2011)

Your superfetch is probably misbehavin', like Maban stated.
Probably using a large chunk of that memory.


Edit:
You can test it.
Dis-able superfetch, compare results (boot times, load times, check memory usage, etc.)
Then, re-enable it and do the same comparisons.

Disable Windows 7 SuperFetch
or
Disable SuperFetch


----------



## trickson (Dec 30, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I had a whole HDD shared on my network because it had my Music and Pics on it.
> 
> THIS is what you were after?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/services.jpg



Yeah that would be it . I have the same thing on mine . Nothing to do but let it be .


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah that would be it . I have the same thing on mine . Nothing to do but let it be .



Yeah I just reboot when it hits around 70% total RAM usage...


----------



## trickson (Dec 30, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I just reboot when it hits around 70% total RAM usage...



Yeah it just got much worse when I turned off superfetching too ! up to 44% ram used now !


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2011)

Also if you disabled your pagefile set it to at LEAST 2gb and it will probably help.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 30, 2011)

Good advice I will do that. I just let Windows manage but that makes good sense


----------



## Steevo (Dec 30, 2011)

It is maintaining copies of accessed media in active memory as the memory is not in use by any other program. 


Its doing exactly what a server should. When you start a process that requires its memory it will start dumping it FIFO style as long as your system options aren't set to background processes have priority.


----------

